# Pinarello FP5 or FP3?



## cyclefast94 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am looking into getting a 2008 Pinarello FP5 with Dura Ace derailers and shifters, Ultegra brakes and a Most crankset, or should I get a 2009 FP3 with full ultegra? Both are slightly used with less then 50 miles. Thanks for any response!


----------



## cyclefast94 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just thought i would throw in that they both cost $2500 with comparable shoes, pedals and cleats.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

It all depends. The geometries are different. The FP3 comes from the same mold as a Prince and will have similar ride characteristics (asymetric chainstays). You should probably should get which ever fits better. Which bike did you like better after riding?


----------



## cyclefast94 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have Only ridden the fp3 and loved it. But I have never been on a bike with any dura ace components. The fp5 doesn't have full dura ace though. Is the dura ace worth choosing the fp5 over th fp3 even though the fp3 is newer and has a better frame?


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I Rode an 09 fp3, until i upgraded to the dogma. I can honestly say the fp3 was a joy to ride. Very smooth, very stable on downhill descents. Not quite the rocket the dogma is but for the money you cant beat the sport, sprint and enduro, aspect of that bike. YOu can go all day, fast or slow.


----------



## cyclefast94 (Jul 13, 2010)

How does the ultegra compare to the dura ace? I have heard that it is just a but smoother and lighter


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

cyclefast94 said:


> How does the ultegra compare to the dura ace? I have heard that it is just a but smoother and lighter


I'd go FP3 w new ultegra, if that is what it is. Bee's d1ck between Ultegra and Dura Ace that barely justifies the extra coin on the DA. I would suspect even those who race would say the same of the new ultegra.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Assuming both bikes are stock the 2009 FP3 will have Ultegra 6600 which is different than then new 6700. Compared to the DA that is on the 08 there will probably not be any noticeable differences in shifiting.


----------

